# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  dlaczego się wrosła rzęsa pod górną powiekę

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pytanie.Mojej 9 miesięcznej córce wrosła się rzęsa pod górną powiekę.Nie powoduj ona żadnego stanu zapalnego ani obrzęku. Córka nawet jej nie czuje natomiast nie ma ona żadnego punktu zahaczenia do wyciągnięcia wraz z cebulką jest cała schowana pod powieką i widać ją widocznie gołym okiem. Czy jest szansa, że ona się przebije i wyjdzie na zewnątrz? dlaczego tak się stało? niestety nigdzie nie spotkałam się z takim przypadkiem a strasznie mnie to nie pokoi. Proszę o radę

----------


## nnn123

IMHO wątpię aby przebiło to tkanki oka. Czemu Pani nie była z tym jeszcze u pediatry? Prędzej czy później może się przez to wdać infekcja, która z mojego własnego doświadczenia nie należy do przyjemnych. Do pediatry i tak i tak należy chodzić. A jak się cokolwiek dzieje to wtedy czym prędzej. Lepiej czasem leczyć niż za starego narzekać. Okulista to wyciągnie najpewniej w kilkanaście minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Poniżej przesyłam zdjęcie. Przepraszam ponieważ źle się wyraziłam rzęsa wrosła się pod zewnętrzną skórę powieki tak jak widać na zdjęciu. Byłam u Pediatry zaraz po tym jak zauważyłam wrośniętą rzęsę. Lekarz Pediatra jednak stwierdził, że rzęsa powinna się przebić jeżeli jednak tego nie zrobi to udać się do szpital i tak też zrobiłam. Lekarz okulista stwierdził, że dopóki nie zagraża to oku czyli nie ropieje, nie ma stanu zapalnego to czekać...nie ma żadnego zagrożenia. Stwierdził że takiej małej dziewczynki nie będą usypiać, żeby to wyjąć natomiast jak się coś będzie działo to od razu na SOR. Jednak nie daje mi to spokoju bo widzę, że rzęsa jakby urosła a się nie przebija. Czy powinnam dalej robić, czekać????

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 52a2ab5991947.jpg

----------


## nnn123

Obecnie na znieczulenie ogólne stosuje się zazwyczaj opioidy - przerabiałem kilkanaście razy. Podręczniki i moje dośw. mówią że to jest szkodliwe... U małego dziecka wiele rzeczy jest bardziej szkodliwych niż za "dużego", a prędzej czy później to się "odbija".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli wg Pana powinniśmy jak najszybciej zrobić zabieg?
Jakie może być zagrożenie jeżeli będziemy zwlekać?

----------


## nnn123

Tego nie powiedziałem. Nawet gdybym był dyplomowanym i czynnym lekarzem, a nawet okulistą to powiedziałbym że musi to obejrzeć okulista "na własne oczy". Jeśli ma Pani wątpliwości to proszę skonsultować się z innym okulistą, czy nawet dermatologiem. Czasem lekarz popełnia błąd (niestety dość często bez konsekwencji), bywa też że mają wiedzę niewiele większą niż po studiach (spotkałem jedną taką lekarkę - raz że przegadałem ją podstawową wiedzą a dwa że znajomy był dużo bardziej chory po wyjściu niż na sor - kazałem mu pójść do ośrodka, gdzie lekarz zmienił mu prawie wszystkie leki...). Jeśli inny czy nawet inni lekarze tak stwierdzą to najpewniej trzeba czekać aż podrośnie i ponownie odwiedzić okulistę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy uzyskała juz Pani gdzies pomoc- mam to samo u córeczki proszę o kontakt jezlei jeszcze Pani tu zagląda piweczkoj@tlen.pl

----------

